# what is it with people and sex?



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 6, 2008)

is it seriously that good to talk about?
please excuse my umm childish demeanor since i have no experience as a 15 year to this matter


----------



## Westside (Apr 6, 2008)

Because in North America, we find things related to sex amusing.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 6, 2008)

Most people enjoy sex, or at least enjoy talking about ... especially younger guys.

The main people online are younger guys.

Therefore, a lot of online talk can get around to the topic of sex.

The only harm that can come from talking about sex is that of either frustration, for some, or the feeling of discomfort, with talking about things like sex, for others ... oh, and putting ideas of odd sexual practices, in impressionable minds lol


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 6, 2008)

Because sex feels good.


----------



## Issac (Apr 6, 2008)

Because sex and feelings have a lot in common for many people.. and feelings are so personal that there are many oppinions on things. The same goes for sex, and I think that it's kind of an interesting topic to talk about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It can range from protection abortion positions fantasies does-he-love-me's and yeah, pretty much anything.

I find it very interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(But I do hate braggers... and there's a fine line between saying that you've had sex and point something out with that statement, like "i've had it, and it didn't feel that good.. I don't think I'm ready for this", and "Whoooa, i've had sex... look at my e-penis how BIG IT IS! let me showz you its!")


----------



## Artheido (Apr 6, 2008)

The majority of people on the internet love to talk about perverted things. Just go on YouTube or any other video sharing site and check the most viewed, go on a random chat channel and they'll talk about it randomly.

I personally find it disgusting that such a thing is talked about so openly.


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2008)

Generally, the more experience you have, the less inclined you are to talk about it, and you just sit back with a smug grin on your face. As a rule, the loudest people in such discussions are those with no sex life whatsoever. 


*sits back* 

*grins*


----------



## flai (Apr 6, 2008)

I have discussions about it but I don't act like a loudmouth about my experiences. I find it interesting though.


----------



## Urza (Apr 6, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Generally, the more experience you have, the less inclined you are to talk about it, and you just sit back with a smug grin on your face. As a rule, the loudest people in such discussions are those with no sex life whatsoever.
> 
> 
> *sits back*
> ...


That was a pretty loud grin eh.


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 6, 2008)

Too much hype


----------



## Issac (Apr 6, 2008)

well... I openly talk about it, and Love to discuss the subject. And I'm not one with little experience... so you'r generalisation doesn't work on me, veho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though I do think that the people who brags about it, doesn't have it


----------



## The Teej (Apr 6, 2008)

I usually join in when my mates are talking about it, although we usually end up laughing about random shit that happens, but I'll have a conversation about pretty much anything anyway. It can be a pretty funny topic provided you're with people you know.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 6, 2008)

i just love how everyone who answered was a male (or so i think...)


----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 6, 2008)

i think sex is overrated....


oh wait no i don't


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i just love how everyone who answered was a male (or so i think...)


There are about ~5 girls who post in these off topic/testing area boards.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 7, 2008)

can I has secks


----------



## lagman (Apr 7, 2008)

I doubt it.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, a lot of people on temp are around the age 17~22 and well that's really what most have on their minds at that time. I myself find it sort of amusing though.


----------



## xJonny (Apr 7, 2008)

It's human nature to think about sex (with most people who use GBATemp anyway) and here it's comfortable enough for them to talk openly about it, so they do I guess.

I kind of find that it can be funny.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 7, 2008)

sex is pretty good, if I remember correctly.


----------



## martin88 (Apr 7, 2008)

If sex doesn't feel good, human would be extinct.


----------



## Neko (Apr 7, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Well, a lot of people on temp are around the age 17~22 and well that's really what most have on their minds at that time. *I myself find it sort of amusing though.*



hm. This could be read in two ways.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







argh, shit. I just rammed a pencil into my hand. Only because I was typing the damn pencil rolled away.


----------



## Neko (Apr 7, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Well, a lot of people on temp are around the age 17~22 and well that's really what most have on their minds at that time. *I myself find it sort of amusing though.*



hm. This could be read in two ways.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






argh, shit. I just rammed a pencil into my hand. Only because I was typing the damn pencil rolled away.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Well, a lot of people on temp are around the age 17~22 and well that's really what most have on their minds at that time. *I myself find it sort of amusing though.*



hm. This could be read in two ways.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






argh, shit. I just rammed a pencil into my hand. Only because I was typing the damn pencil rolled away.


----------



## cardyology (Apr 7, 2008)

I no longer have any need for sex.... SSBB is out.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 7, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> hm. This could be read in two ways.


I find the conversations that revolve around sex to be humorous, that's all. >_>


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 7, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Well, a lot of people on temp are around the age 17~22 and well that's really what most have on their minds at that time. *I myself find it sort of amusing though.*



hm. This could be read in two ways.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






argh, shit. I just rammed a [mthr] into my [mthr]. Only because I was [mthr]ing the damn [mthr] rolled away.


----------



## Mars (Apr 7, 2008)

Why won't the posts merge anymore?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 7, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Dominik93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.
Right.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

I tried to have sex last night but I was too drunk and couldn't feel a thing.

Sex is good, try it.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Generally, the more experience you have, the less inclined you are to talk about it, and you just sit back with a smug grin on your face. As a rule, the loudest people in such discussions are those with no sex life whatsoever.
> 
> 
> *sits back*
> ...


I have an awful, awful sex life, yet you rarely hear me discussing it. So that throws your theory out the window.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 7, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason you have an awful sex life is because you are a Plant.
All women run once they see you without your clothes.

Veho's theory still stands.


*sits back* 

*grins*


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








That is not what my Mother tells me.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Sex is good, try it.



dude. im 15. i dont think its that necessary to lose my virginity at this age
even if it is as good as it sounds..


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you think I have an awful sex life?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he doesnt..


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Ace, you has sex with his mother?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol didn't stop me, though my first time was with someone who basically wasn't pretty but then I guess she'll probably say the same thing.

Seriously kids don't go for the first person who offers just so you can say you did it before it was legal.  Oh yeah and if you do, use protection...don't tell her your name, address or even give her your phone number!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Ace, you has sex with his mother?


Of course! I've had sex with all of your mothers.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...i want my first to be special?
and im a girl..
so i cant "tell her" my name or "give her" my phone number
unless...yeah. no.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And, judging by your age, there's a chance I could have had sex with yours


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> and im a girl..
> so i cant "tell her" my name or "give her" my phone number


Sigh girls nowadays are so closed minded.

That's just a joke...seriously I ain't no perv no matter what Westside says!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft, who hasn't?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Pfft, who hasn't?


Me, she says that my impression of you was so awesome that it would be just like doing her son.


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

Ace gunman talks to himself:
Ace Gunman "Ace, I am my father!"
Ace Gunman "OMG, rly? roflcopter"


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Ace gunman talks to himself:
> Ace Gunman "Ace, I am my father!"
> Ace Gunman "OMG, rly? roflcopter"


I've only fathered one child. His name was Wes. Wes T'side. Wait...


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dear friend, you haven't lived until you father'd yourself.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, you haven't lived, 'til you've been fathered ... it's kind of a requirement


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> My dear friend, you haven't lived until you father'd yourself.


That's actually incredibly clever.


----------



## Julee (Apr 7, 2008)

noob virgin 







Please try and keep in mind only virgins can see unicorns and as such this post contains no image.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

i see charliee


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

Mr Unicorn stole my virginity


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

Julee said:
			
		

> noob virgin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, aren't we horny and hung like a horse.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

i think i get horny sometimes.
well
actually i wouldnt knoww


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i think i get horny sometimes.
> well
> actually i wouldnt knoww


Sshhh we don't wanna know, tell us when you're older!


----------



## Neko (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i think i get horny sometimes.
> well
> actually i wouldnt knoww




...


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't lived until you've given birth to a kid, then had a sex change operation (gene splicing included), then going back in time, _fathering_ a kid on _yourself_, then realizing the kid is actually _you_. 

_Not_ a  Futurama reference.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Because in North America, we find things related to sex amusing.


Liar! You're from Ubekistan!


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you say?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why would you post a pic of your mother?


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> why would you post a pic of your mother?


Or father


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 7, 2008)

Whoa...i just wrote a huge insight to the original question offering my take on the "value" of sex. Then realized this was a joke thread. Isn't my face red!

Well if your really a girl in my expertise opinion all I can say is masturbate a lot. If you don't know your body how the hell can you expect your partner to. Once you know your body enough to climax on command then your ready to start exploring the vast sea of sexual let downs.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 7, 2008)

Seazn said:
			
		

> I personally find it disgusting that such a thing is talked about so openly.


I personally think it's one of the most natural things to talk about... Especially online where you don't actually know the people.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 7, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Seazn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong. I know every GBATemper personally.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

so umm. whats my name?


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> so umm. whats my name?


My mom.


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Whoa...i just wrote a huge insight to the original question offering my take on the "value" of sex. Then realized this was a joke thread. Isn't my face red!
> 
> Well if your really a girl in my expertise opinion all I can say is masturbate a lot. If you don't know your body how the hell can you expect your partner to. Once you know your body enough to climax on command then your ready to start exploring the vast sea of sexual let downs.


Well, it was meant to be a serious discussing until Ace Gayman moved it to testing....


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Well, it was meant to be a serious discussing until Ace Gayman moved it to testing....


Ace Gunman is a nazi, I saw him in the uniform.

Truth!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

ew. masturbation..

p.s. if this werent in the testing we'd be locked by noww


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this Ace Gunny?


----------



## Julee (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> ew. masturbation..



FAIL


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

*trying to steer topic back on track

so um...who here is married?


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> *trying to steer topic back on track
> 
> so um...who here is married?


My mom is.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> *trying to steer topic back on track
> 
> so um...who here is married?


I am living in sin with the GF and our baby.

Was gonna get married this year but instead we might get married next year as I wanted my daughter to be a bridesmaid and well she can't quite walk or hold flowers.  Of course time goes quickly so might not.

Awwwww sweet...I mean erm

VIRGINAL QUEEF!!!!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 7, 2008)

Well 90% of the women who come to me inform me they have never had an orgasm through intercourse and come to me for help. 

What may surprise most is that it is not a large penis or the rhythm of the man's pelvis popping that gets the girls rocks off but rather HER knowing her body. Most the work I do is psychological in the aspect of being comfortable with one's body and not being afraid to explore your body and know what feels good. Without getting too technical and confusing the young readers...different strokes for different folks. If your at the stage where you scrump in the dark cause you don't want your suitor seeing you naked I highly recommend holding off on the booty bump for a few years. Throwing down a good rhythm and having a nice big fat tool will help increase the sexual experience but only once* you* know how to work it. There is a reason the call it a tool you know?


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 7, 2008)

So people, my self included, use sex as an outlet this can become a problem because it can (and did) becaome nympomania.  And that may sound funny, but it takes a lot of theropy and it sucks when you cant turns sex down, even if you truely love the person you care committed to.  I am still a recovering "sex addict" and will be till I die, but I just take it one day at a time.

You can make fum of me fr this post, but it is me beong honest


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

uhhh. so everyone here who had sex was premarital sex?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm probably in the minority when I say this, especially with the guys, but I'm holding out until I get married (which I assume will be my first love).


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

yay. im proud of you :]


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 7, 2008)

at times I wish I had, but then again my wife already had my step son wehn I met her and i wouldnt trade him for anything in the world


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

uhh whats it have to do with sex?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> So people, my self included, use sex as an outlet this can become a problem because it can (and did) becaome nympomania.  And that may sound funny, but it takes a lot of theropy and it sucks when you cant turns sex down, even if you truely love the person you care committed to.  I am still a recovering "sex addict" and will be till I die, but I just take it one day at a time.
> 
> You can make fum of me fr this post, but it is me beong honest


Ditto fella.

I get highly stressed and agitated when I haven't had any, I had a big problem a while ago, even wanking did nothing I had to have sex, very sad indeed.  I've still not got over it lol so I just hope my GF would always be accommodating.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> uhhh. so everyone here who had sex was premarital sex?


Would you buy a cow without making sure it still produces milk?
Would you buy a car without taking it for a test drive?
Would you buy a boat before making sure it didn't have holes?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true but if theyre not the "special someone"
then you just had sex with someone else future spouse


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> uhh whats it have to do with sex?


I think Westside was trying to illustrate what happens when a man explodes inside you!


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Would you buy a cow without making sure it still produces milk?
> Would you buy a car without taking it for a test drive?
> Would you buy a boat before making sure it didn't have holes?


But sex isn't everything in a relationship..


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> But sex isn't everything in a relationship..


True, its about having fun, relating to one another and being there when its needed.  I am far too sexual towards her though, I'm trying though its just...I have this thing that reminds me all the time.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



methinks moozxy here is the only one whos on the same page as mee


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree too, sex is only 90% of a relationship.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 7, 2008)

Well
What is it with people that fall in love before having sex then?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 7, 2008)

Eh, I don't see the problem with that.


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2008)

RayorDragonFall said:
			
		

> What is it with people that fall in love before having sex then?


What about them?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 7, 2008)

RayorDragonFall said:
			
		

> Well
> What is it with people that fall in love before having sex then?



Love can complicate sex, and sex can complicate love.

Sometimes, the sex can be much better if you don't really like the person, but find them sexually attractive, and the love can be better, if you don't find the person sexually attractive, sometimes.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 7, 2008)

Listen, surprise surprise I am in a relationship. An open relationship. You kids really want to get real I will break it down for you. You ready?
Sex isn't everything but its an important factor that differentiates you between your friends and your loved one.
My girlfriend and I love the same shit, not only that she loves everything I do and shes fucking HOOOOOT. So break it down, I played Portal, she watched, she giggled, we had a great time. She plays and enjoys playing games like Umbrella Chronicles with me, She reads my comics and discusses them with me, We save endangered wild life together, she is my best friend. And here is the kicker, I strongly believe in friends before lovers.

So all is good right? Nope, sex is an integral part of a relationship. Its needs to be, it defines a couple. So whats the problem Weapon? OMG here comes some fucking e-penis. Reality of it is she A) Can't handle my size. Quite often 29 of the 31 positions we try are more painful then pleasurable. B) She has the sex drive of a camel or something that has a really bad sex drive...

So why are we still together? Because we are great together everywhere outside the bedroom. However the pains, the suffering, the emotional heartbreak and frustration of trying to click in the bedroom has made it one helluva tough relationship.

So sex is not everything to a relationship but when you find yourself in a situation where sex is damn near impossible it makes it very hard to be happy in that relationship. The idea of looking into the bedroom together and foreseeing the struggles can instantly turn a good night into an uncomfortable one. 

Just my two cents. This coming from a guy that was in two long term engagements. I don't believe in divorce when I say till death do us part ... I fucking mean it. Considering the amount of BAD relationships I've been in I'm pretty fucking lucky I haven't gotten married yet.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 7, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> -Things-


I find you impressive.


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 7, 2008)

No a sex life is very important to a relationship. 

And if sex complicates stuff, well then you never knew the persn to begin with, maybe you should of had sex earlier


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> WeaponXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


late april fools!


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> uhhh. so everyone here who had sex was premarital sex?


No, but very probably will.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 7, 2008)

I know this, I am always trying to wrestle with my girlfriend or play fight because I think the lack of one on one contact in the bedroom creates a sort of negative lonelyness feel. I don't think you value the importance of sex with a loved one until you run into problems on your own.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 7, 2008)

well i never said sex wasnt important
just that people use/do it so much that it doesnt mean as much as it should


----------



## Westside (Apr 7, 2008)

8===D 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D
8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D
8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D
8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D

8===D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

8=D


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 7, 2008)

What is this "sex" you talk about!? 

Does it work on PAL?


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 7, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> 8===D 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D
> 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D
> 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D
> 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D 8==wD 8=w=D 8w==D 8=w=D
> ...


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 7, 2008)

http://news.wired.com/dynamic/stories/F/FI...?SITE=WIRE&
huzzah!


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it is overrated, CoD4 is a better and more balanced experience.

*Posts merged*



			
				CockroachMan said:
			
		

> What is this "sex" you talk about!?
> 
> Does it work on PAL?


HAhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 8, 2008)

Gay buttsecks!


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Gay buttsecks!







JUST WHAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR!!!


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 8, 2008)

i cant paritcipate in this topic due to religious reasons. So i'll leave...


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm Catholic, and support hentai. I see no problem. >_>


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I'm Catholic, and support hentai. I see no problem. >_>



Shaky moral grounds FTW!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leetdude_007 (Apr 8, 2008)

Humans and all living things have the natural desire to pass on their genes. Therefore it is logical to conclude that we are all going straight to hell. 

Love,
Catholic Church


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're Twiffles, so it's okay that you like hentai.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 8, 2008)

I think Sex is a pretty cool guy, eh makes babies and doesn't afraid of anything..


----------



## Issac (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, I'm not married, and I've had sex.
It doesn't mean that it's not love, or that I've had sex with someone else's spouse. 
I will much probably marry my girlfriend when we're old enough, rich enough, more experienced with life in general. I live at home, studying at a university, she's soon graduating... now marrying before sex would probably not have been a good idea for us. She's very interested in sex, and I wouldn't say no....
as people have said: Sex is a big part in a relationship, to some it's more important than others, but all in all; I think it's just a good thing to have between people who really love each other.

And I want to say I don't agree with Weap on this subject: I think love comes before sex... If I love someone, It wouldn't matter if we had sex or not, not in the long run.

Anyway... I'm lucky, my girlfriend's lucky, not married, having sex... win-win situation!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2008)

what is it with people and sax?


----------



## moozxy (Apr 8, 2008)

what is it with people and max?​


edit: why won't max appear?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2008)

Julee said:
			
		

> noob virgin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does my browsing without pictures count (stuck with a laptop with only 256 ram for those wondering)?

I would have liked to have seen Mr XXX's serious reply but I take what was given.

Some things:
I have been cut, broken and bruised at least several thousand times on a visble/macroscopic level in the last year alone and I have healed for the most part. I fail to see how having sex somehow damages you for the next person for who has a go provided you are halfway sensible. I already gave my theory on this a while back but I say in days of old when knights were bold (although I am fairly sure there is evidence such theories were around before knights) various religious/cult leaders decided they wanted to think of themselves as the dog's bollocks and having a bunch of experienced practitioners is probably not terribly conducive to such an opinion.

I have tried many new things over the years and the only time I have ever been good at them from the start is if I already knew something similar, it was trivial or a combination of the two in some manner (trivial is probably the wrong word in that case). How is sex any different?

Open discussion: why is it bad?

Emotion versus sex: I have read books and found them intensive emotionally provocative while others have not. Why then is sex so often seemingly inseparable from emotion? 

@Does it work on PAL: broadly speaking there is PAL and NTSC which amounts to a binary decision. Such matters would be x times easier if that were the case where x is a number that has yet to be invented (and yes I know about greater infinities).

Anyhow unfortunately it seems my perversion is towards intelligent women which means mating grounds are far from here (I may not agree with closed relationships but I will respect them), good news is that it normally dodges the whole "body issues" hornet's nest that Mr XXX hinted at.

As for the original topic I would say sex (and by extension procreation or is it the other way around) is one of the base instincts as people already mentioned and as most governments and modern medicine seem to be doing their utmost to piss on Darwin's theory (i.e. people are fed, watered and given a ball in a cup) it leaves them will little else to focus on.

Edit: damn it what was supposed to be a cynical reply turned into a half serious one.


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 8, 2008)

emotion vs sex.  I prefer to have both but i have had tons of sex without it.  and what happens if you get in a situation like I was in with my ex. She liked girls, liked 3somes, and like to watch me with other girls.  So do I ask her to deny part of who she is or do I go with it?  How is it wrong to go with that, I loved the girl i was with and felt no real emtion for the women we were with, but I dont see it as ding anything wrong.  and I enjoyed the hell out of it.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Generally, the more experience you have, the less inclined you are to talk about it, and you just sit back with a smug grin on your face. As a rule, the loudest people in such discussions are those with no sex life whatsoever.
> 
> 
> *sits back*
> ...




*sits back* 

*grins*


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 8, 2008)

_"Like a virgin
Touched for the very first time"_


----------



## ExDee (Apr 9, 2008)

Sex is awesome.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

ExDee said:
			
		

> Sex is awesome.



thanks for your honestyy


----------



## Flooded (Apr 9, 2008)

Just be sure not to have sex if you are underage. 

thebobevil loves the little girls so look out.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah i know
im saving it for after marraige i think..
unless i get raped..

and thebobevil is my friend. he was just defendin me
cuz you were skeptical about my sex :/


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Flooded19 said:
			
		

> Just be sure not to have sex if you are underage.
> 
> thebobevil loves the little girls so look out.




What? You looking for tips, you fucking wannabe date rapist?


----------



## podunk1269 (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL I had sex when i was underage, I started way young


----------



## Westside (Apr 9, 2008)

I personally am a sucker for romance and love stories.  I really want a girl for their honesty, wisdom, integrity and moral values, but so far I have seen no one like that.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 9, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> yeah i know
> im saving it for after marraige i think..
> unless i get raped..
> 
> ...









 ........................................................


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 9, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> I personally am a sucker for romance and love stories.  I really want a girl for their honesty, wisdom, integrity and moral values, but so far I have seen no one like that.



WTF??!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is coming from Westside? I never woulda thoght u were that deep my frend. My apologies.


----------



## fischju (Apr 9, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try libraries


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what she meant ... she just didn't write it out properly.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sits back*

*grins*


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 10, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*grins back*

*keeps playing CoD4*


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 11, 2008)

lol one week bump
but  i didnt want to make a new topic
ive noticed the increasingly amount of topics on sex
is it mating season?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> lol one week bump
> but  i didnt want to make a new topic
> ive noticed the increasingly amount of topics on sex
> is it mating season?



i guess so. 
it's really annoying


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> lol one week bump
> but  i didnt want to make a new topic
> ive noticed the increasingly amount of topics on sex
> is it mating season?


Mathematically speaking, horniness and global temperature are directly proportional.


----------



## phyl0x (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah, spring is mating season. everyone gets a bit hornier in spring.


----------



## Elisa_ (Apr 11, 2008)

Sex is 'natural' for some people like me and i don't mind the number of topics. though it might be a hobby for others..


----------



## Anakir (Apr 11, 2008)

My friend told me that eating celery and chocolate can make a person hornier (if they are). lol. Make sure to feed your lovers more of those. ;D Don't know if it's true though haha.

And honestly, sex is over rated. It feels good, but I just find it over rated.


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 12, 2008)

Because sex talk is lol. This topic is also sex talk in a way, so it's lol.


----------

